# A "Chummer" Merry Christmas (Updated)



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

A number of folks PM'd me about this and thought I'd just repost with some updated pics to answer the questions:

========================================================================

Folks one of the good things that happened to me this year is meeting a bunch of you and learning A HELLOFALOT about offshore fishing as I picked up my boat first boat in April. Along that line lots of folks have asked about my "chummer" and no, it not my collage drinking buddy







. 

Here is the complete unabridged compliation of the Stressless chummer. 

All hardware parts can be found at ACE hardware - Lowes has the PVC scd 40 and gutter grade. 

Parts 
Quant Item 
1 3 way 4? 45degree Y 
3 4?end cap with threads 
3 4? screw in caps 
1 4? x 18 ½? pipe 
2 1? stainless washers 
2 1? x 4? stainless springs 
2 2? stainless clip pins 
2 2 ¾? square stainless 3mm 
2 1 ½? #8 stainless bolt 
2 #8 stainless nuts with nylon stop 
1 72" x ½? PVC 
1 14? x ½? PVC 
1 12? x ½? PVC 
2 ½? 90degree elbows PVC 

Only the 4"x 18 ½? pipe PVC is Sch 40 all else is gutter grade (lighter) PVC. Folks say they can make hte stainless pieces - great but when it goes over the side and is sinking out of sight - and they will














PVC doesn't hurt your ego or pocketbook quite as bad. 

Only tricks are you need a Miter Saw to stop the cut (I'm an anal engineer) so I cut slits in the 4" x 18 ½? pipe at 2? x ¼? with 1? vertical and ¾? horizontal spacing I?m sure one could just drill any pattern of ½? holes to allow the water to jet out. I like the cuts better. Also for the top and bottom screw in caps use a 9/16's auger to make the hole so the 1/2" PVC slides. 

Next trick is cutting the 2 ¾? square stainless I take this in a vice or anvil or any work bench and beat a ½? flat section and two 45degree angles so that the long edge of the diamond goes against the pipe. Do this with both pieces and wala-you?ve got four blades set at roughly 90degrees from each other with the pipe in the middle. Drill two holes in the diamond about 3? apart and strait through both ½? flat spots and the pipe. Vice grip the bolt head and screw the nut tight. Never had any problems with this coming loose. 

Some of the measurements for the chummer.. 

30" from bottom of pipe to the middle of the two diamond blades mounted on pipe 
41" from middle of diamond blades mounted on pipe to the top of the pipe 
2" from bottom of pipe to first stop pin(pin, spring,washer, bottom cap, insert, 18 1/2" tube, 3way Y, insert, top cap, washer, spring, pin) 
63 1/2" from bottom of pipe to second stop pin 

Also the length of the handle over the gunnel should be just enough to fit snug so she doesn't slip or flop around. For me that's 14" inside to inside pipe measure. It just compresses the kneepad to enough to not flop. 

I do not glue the caps on rather - glue the inserts and just screw the caps into them. That makes cleaning and disassembly a breeze. Good luck and let me know if you run into any problems. 

Pics of the process and finshed product. 

Thanks for friendship and knowledge bank.















Stressless 



<SPAN class=smalltext>Edited by stressless 12/23/2004 8:46 PM











<SPAN class=smalltext>(assemble hardware.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(PVC sch40 and gutter grade.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(One of two blades.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Tube insert bottom.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Y insert top and side.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Tube w-cuts.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Chummer ready for glue.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(handle.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Hardware placement.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Stopper location.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Full chummer ready for pogies!.JPG)
</DIV>









<SPAN class=smalltext>(Lowes Sewer-gutter grade.JPG)
</DIV>


==========================================================

Updated Pics of handle:




























Attachments
----------------
<SPAN class=smalltext>







assemble hardware.JPG (55KB - 236 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







PVC sch40 and gutter grade.JPG (44KB - 228 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







One of two blades.JPG (42KB - 202 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Tube insert bottom.JPG (35KB - 203 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Y insert top and side.JPG (34KB - 197 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Tube w-cuts.JPG (24KB - 198 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Chummer ready for glue.JPG (43KB - 229 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







handle.JPG (41KB - 202 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Hardware placement.JPG (35KB - 207 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Stopper location.JPG (38KB - 217 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Full chummer ready for pogies!.JPG (40KB - 237 downloads)
<SPAN class=smalltext>







Lowes Sewer-gutter grade.JPG (19KB - 218 downloads)

-----
22.5 Key West "Boston Sea Party" 225 Yamaha 
14 Wilderness System Tarpon Mango


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

this may sound stupid but can you explain how a chummer works or post a link. i have looked and looked and cant find any useful links about them. i dont do deep sea fishing or anything like that. i am very interested in it all but have no boat so that kinda limits me to where i can go. i see all of the parts and pictures you posted but cant put it together in my head as to how the whole things works. thanks.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

As an example of how to use a Chummer the same way as a Chum Churn.














Filling:

1. To fill the "Chummer", simply remove the filler cap and hang the unit outside of the boat, or just stand it up on the deck of the boat. By holding on to the shaft or the hook, this will retract the blades in the top portion of the body, so that blades will be out of the way for the filling process.



2. Next, you should fill the unit about one-thirds of the way full. You can use squid,

crabs, shrimp, and whole fish up to 12" long. We recommend using whole Menhaden,

etc.. The softer the fish is, the easier it is to pump the unit. 



Operating:

1. By holding onto the hook alone, submerge the unit into the water. Start pumping on

the shaft vigorously; this will start the flow of chum. ( This can be done with one hand ) At the same time, the splashing and thrashing that you are creating in the water attracts fish by sound.



2. The size of the chum slick you desire is determined by the number of times you pump on the shaft. The more you pump on the shaft, the bigger the slick.



3. Once you have started the chum slick, simply set the hook in the rod holder or hang the hook over the gunwale of the boat. At this point, the chum will still be submerged in the water, doing it's job. When the flow of chum starts to slow down, simply pump on the shaft a few times to get it flowing, again ( Make sure you bring the Chummer back inside of the boat before you leave for another destination or the Chummer could be damaged!) See The OLD FORUM for tips on adding a lanyard. 



Clean Up:

1. Remove the unit from the water, holding it outside the boat for a few seconds to drain. Remove the quick release pin at the bottom of the shaft, while the unit is in the bottom of the boat, so that you are sure you do not drop any of the parts overboard. Next, remove the spring and the washer, and unscrew the bottom cap.



2. Holding on to the hook, hang the Chummer back overboard and submerge it into the water and pull it right back out. The water should pull all of the waste out for you and the remaining chum in the unit should fall out with ease. The body will remain on the shaft because the blades will retain it in place. You should not pump the Chummer at this time because the bottom cap is off , the blades will have a tendency to hit the body of the unit and give it a used look that I think is attractive.



3. Replace the cap, washer, spring, and the quick release pin. It's as easy as that! The whole clean up process should not take more than two minutes.



4. If you happen to loose the spring and/or the quick release pin on the bottom of the Chummer, do not continue to use it. You should replace these parts immediately. If you do not replace them, the blades will bottom out and will break the Chummer body.












Stressless


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

thank you, you explained it to me perfectly!!!


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

not to derail the thread, but chum churns work awsome. they put out alot of stuff and will definatly pull in some fish behind the boat. only draw backs are you have to keep working it vs throwing a block over the side in a bag and letting it sit, chum doesnt sink like "homemade chum" that has sand in it, and takes alot of "sacrifical" fish to put in the churn. I love mine, stock up on the menhaden every fall and put in the freezer for the next years supply. It looks like a holicost just happened when freshly filled and will raise alot of fish. Im shure the homemade churn would work great too looks identical except for the handle. hope this helps.. by the way add a safety strap to the handle there extremely easy to for get that its hanging on the side when your ready to go. trust me:reallycrying make a safety strap!


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Great info, thanks for sharing. Now I know what I am doing on this rainy Saturday.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

The pictures cant be viewd..is it because of the age of the post???is there any way to update this post again ???


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

slayerextreme said:


> The pictures cant be viewd..is it because of the age of the post???is there any way to update this post again ???


What he said:thumbup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lots of the old tips need help*

I've posted several tips here over the past few years. Some of the earlier ones are no longer useful/


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

StressLess, pictures are worth a brazillion words! :thumbsup: would like to seeum if you gotum, thanks.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Pics aren't showing. Does anybody else have pics or know where I may get a chummer on the cheap? 

Thanks in advance


----------

